# UP for Memorial Weekend



## Dylan's dad (May 27, 2006)

I am headed up tommorrow morning around 8 am to, " camp mosquito", we will not be in the camper this year it is straight tent living. We were going to try Stanley Lake campground just North of Seney. If they are too bad we may have to camp over on the two-hearted this year. They were so bad last year we would fish all day and head straight to the camper. There is nothing like the combination of a fresh chew and 100% Deet.:corkysm55 Well even with all my whining, it still beats work anyday.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Well, I'm back...I wish I wasn't! 

There was a good breeze most of the weekend, so the bugs were really not all that bad. One morning, lots of skeeters, one afternoon lots of deer flies. It was nowhere near as bad as I've seen it in the past.

I will say the ticks were horrible in the brush. I literally pulled 10 ticks off of me after one morning of crawling through the tag alders.

But the brookies were biting, and it was worth it! My dad and I each caught our fair share. Biggest was just shy of 13 inches. And I lost another one right at the canoe in the same range when dad tried to "help me" net him... 

I'll see if I can get a pic off of my phone to upload in a bit.
fishinDon


----------



## Browning51 (Sep 28, 2005)

I had a 13-15 inch brook trout on and lost him, he was actually up by the cabin, in the river, I could never get him back on, I would see him jump like once or twice a day, it was horrible.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

I don't think the picture is gonna win any awards, but here it is! 

The bottom fish is obviously the one that was pushing 13". The one right above it was about 11.5". The other 3 tasted good! 

fishinDon


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are some nice brookies! I had to work all weekend here downstate, and had to resort to a couple hours of smallie fishing to get me by. Only part of me showing was my hands, and had 15 skeeter bites on one and 23 on the other. Couldn't imagine it being any worse than that, then throw in some ticks, sounds like fun  ..... was hoping someone would throw up some pics, thanks for sharing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i'm jealous....
The brookies in the UP stole my heart and I NEED TO GO BACK soon. Biding my time right now trying to think of a weekend I can escape. Until then I guess I'll stick to the small streams around here and settle for what I have found for brookie water around here. 12-13 inchers are dandys for sure and are most delicious. I only have 1 stream in reasonable driving distance that puts out brookies that size consistantly.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Thanks guys. We caught a couple decent ones, which was nice, but I can't say that we consistently catch 12 and 13"+ brookies. If I did, you guys would all know I'm a liar! 

Was a good trip and I hope to do it once or twice more before the summer is over. Of course, I'm only 45 minutes from the bridge, so the UP is already within reasonable driving distance for me. 

Getting a little rain for the first time in a LONG time right now, some of the low water rivers might fish pretty well this weekend! 

Good luck if you get out.
fishinDon


----------

